# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Prawostronna skolioza kręgosłupa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 17 lat i ostatnio miałem robione zdjęcie RTG klatki piersiowej, jest w porządku, tak przynajmniej lekarz powiedział, ale na końcu jest napisane prawostronna skolioza odcinka lędzwiowego. Co to oznacza?

----------


## grawp

To skrzywienie kręgosłupa, boczne skrzywienie kręgoslupa, najczęsciej od złej postawy,siedzenia czy noszenia torby na jednej stronie, warto ćwiczyć, chodzić na rehabilitacje aby skrzywienie nie powiększało się, niewielkie skrzywienie mozna poprzez rehabilitacje wyleczyc, lub przez tzw gimnastyke korekcyjną, jednak gimnastyka jest wskazana głownie dla dzieci. Polecam rehabilitanta, wbrew pozorom nie jest to takie drogie, np. w gdańsku na lędziona jest fajny gabinet, a szkoda za kilka lat pluć sobie w twarz ze nic sie z tym nie robiło, bo zacznie Ci to w koncu dokuczać bólem, jesli nie zmienisz chociazby postawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skolioza nie jest chorobą nabytą to nie jest wina osoby która ma skolioze moja córeczka ma prawo stroną winiłam się że coś nie dopilnowałam. Byłam u kilku lekarzy w tym paru ortopedów i każdy mówił żebym nie winiła się o to bo to nie jest choroba nabyta.

----------


## Gaga9

Doładnie to skoliioza jest chorobą idiopatyczną a wiec taką w której nie do końca zanmy przyczyne. Osobiście jednak uważam że pewne złe nawyki postawy w połączeniu ze czynnikiem genetycznym mogą powodować skolioże. W praktyce to nie ma się czego bać. Zedcydowana większość społeczeństwa ma skolizę i nawet o tym nie wie. Gołym okiem nie zauważalna skloioza nie powoduuje zadnych dolegliwości.

----------

